

Tell HN: Early-bird registration closes for the MathsJam - RiderOfGiraffes

A few people have been kind enough to ask, so I thought I'd post this.  The MathsJam event I'm running in November (6 weeks to go!) has now closed early-bird registration.  We have 54 full delegates, 4 day delegates, and 5 non-delegates.  We have reached roughly half capacity already.<p>It looks like it will be easier to run the event than to give the money back ...
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Ferengi rule of acquisition number 1: Once you have their money ... never give
it back.

Clickable: <http://www.mathsjam.com>

